# de nada



## jorgeluis_15

como digo "de nada" suponiendo que yo le hago un favor a alguien y esa persona me dice "gracias"¿yo como tengo que responder?


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie.
Di niente / figurati / è un piacere.


----------



## jorgeluis_15

Ok.grazie.¿sabes hablar bien el español?


----------



## irene.acler

De nada!! 
Bueno, lo estudio en la universidad...


----------



## jorgeluis_15

irene.acler said:


> De nada!!
> Bueno, lo estudio en la universidad...


¿Estudias idiomas?.¿como puedo decir "hola","adios"?


----------



## irene.acler

Si estudio idiomas..."Hola" se traduce con "ciao", "adios" con "arrivederci".


----------



## jorgeluis_15

Grazie,¿estudias el idioma español?,¿o estudias italiano?


----------



## irene.acler

A pesar de que este forum no es una chat (lo siento!), yo soy italiana pero estudio español, inglés y francés.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> A pesar de que este forum no es un chat (lo siento!), yo soy italiana pero estudio español, inglés y francés.



Una piccola correzione, irene. Almeno in Spagna si dice così, con il femenile.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Una piccola correzione, irene. Almeno in Spagna si dice così, con il femminile.



Vale, muchas gracias..efectivamente tenía una duda al respecto...    Ah, por cierto, pienso que te has equivocado, porque has puesto "un chat", en masculino, mientras has escrito que se utiliza en femenino...


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Vale, muchas gracias..efectivamente tenía una duda al respecto...    Ah, por cierto, pienso que te has equivocado, porque has puesto "un chat", en masculino, mientras (que) has escrito que se utiliza en femenino...



¡Iba a corregirlo ahora pero no me has dado tiempo! Tienes razón, me he equivocado (no es raro tener un lapsus a estas horas de la mañana, acabadito de despertar...). Se dice "un chat", en masculino.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> ¡Iba a corregirlo ahora pero no me has dado tiempo! Tienes razón, me he equivocado (no es raro tener un lapsus a estas horas de la mañana, acabadito de despertar...). Se dice "un chat", en masculino.



Eh eh, ya entiendo..los lapsus a estas horas suelen ser muy pero muy frecuentes!!
Bueno, entonces se dice "un chat"..gracias!!

Otra cosa, has puesto "mientras que": sé que existe esta construcción, pero a veces escuchando a mi profesor, siento que usa simplemente mientras...hay diferencia entre las dos?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Eh eh, ya entiendo..los lapsus a estas horas suelen ser muy pero muy frecuentes!!
> Bueno, entonces se dice "un chat"..gracias!!
> 
> Otra cosa, has puesto "mientras que": sé que existe esta construcción, pero a veces escuchando a mi profesor, siento que usa simplemente mientras...hay diferencia entre las dos?



La parola "mientras" ha usi diversi. Se dici "mientras que" il significato è più o meno quello di "en cambio", "pero", "sin embargo", con le correspondenti variazioni d'intonazione. Quando si usa "mientras" da solo, ha un senso temporale: "Mientras hablábamos él iba escuchando música".


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Eh eh, ya entiendo..los lapsus a estas horas suelen ser muy pero muy frecuentes!!
> Bueno, entonces se dice "un chat"..gracias!!
> 
> Otra cosa, has puesto "mientras que": sé que existe esta construcción, pero a veces escuchando a mi profesor, siento que usa simplemente mientras...hay diferencia entre las dos?



Questo uso del verbo "sentir" non suona molto spagnolo. Io direi "me parece", "noto"/"he notado", "me da la sensación de", "veo", "me he dado cuenta de", etc.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Questo uso del verbo "sentir" non suona molto spagnolo. Io direi "me parece", "noto"/"he notado", "me da la sensación de", "veo", "me he dado cuenta de", etc.



Ah, vale, muchas gracias..estoy muy nerviosa y por eso me estoy equivocando demasiado!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ah, vale, muchas gracias..estoy muy nerviosa y por eso me estoy equivocando demasiado!



Non sono errori gravi, sono questioni di dettagli. Non ti preoccupare.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, gracias...entonces sigo escribiendo en español para que los nativos puedan corregir eventuales errores!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, gracias...entonces sigo escribiendo en español para que los nativos puedan corregir eventuales errores!



Un ultimo piccolo commento... Io userei qui un altro aggetivo, per esempio "posibles". Mi pare che il significato di "eventual" non sia esatamente lo stesso di quello di "eventuale" in italiano... Potremmo aprire un nuovo thread per parlare di questo...


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Un ultimo piccolo commento... Io userei qui un altro aggettivo, per esempio "posibles". Mi pare che il significato di "eventual" non sia esattamente lo stesso di quello di "eventuale" in italiano... Potremmo aprire un nuovo thread per parlare di questo...


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Non sono errori gravi, sono dettagli/è una questione di dettagli. Non ti preoccupare.


----------



## Luis Anselmi

irene.acler said:


> Grazie.
> Di niente / figurati / è un piacere.


 
 Algunas veces he escuchado solo:  PIACERE.   Equivale a la mas larga: è un piacere.  Si ??


----------



## claudine2006

Luis Anselmi said:


> Algunas veces he escuchado solo: PIACERE. Equivale a la mas larga: è un piacere. Si ??


Creo que te refieres a cuando te presentan a alguien. 
En aquel caso sì puedes decir:
"Piacere"
"Piacere di conoscerti/La"
"Lieto/a"
"Lieto di conoscerti/La".

Pero si contestas a un gracias, sòlo puedes decir:
"é un piacere"/"figurati"/"di niente".


----------



## larinoriani

Ho ascoltato la parola "prego". E anche di niente?


----------



## claudine2006

larinoriani said:


> Ho ascoltato la parola "prego". E anche di niente?


_Prego_ è la risposta classica ad un "grazie". Io preferisco _di niente_.


----------



## jorgeluis_15

perdon,soy mexicano,me pueden decir cual de esas es la palabra más usual en el italiano para decir de nada.


----------



## lupei

Ciao!
Yo había oido decir "de nulla", pero sólo en una ocasión. Supongo que no es tan natural, no?


----------



## jorgeluis_15

muchas gracias,pero,¿crees que "piacere" es mejor?


----------



## lupei

Yo no soy nativa, pero lo más habitual según creo es "de niente", o en todo caso "è un piacere".


----------



## sabrinita85

jorgeluis_15 said:


> muchas gracias,pero,¿crees que "piacere" es mejor?


No, _piacere _no tiene nada que ver con "de nada".
De nada = *prego* / *di niente* / *di nulla* / *figurati* (o *si figuri* [para usted]).

_*Estas palabras están en orden de utilización en el habla común.*_



lupei said:


> Ciao!
> Yo había oido decir "de nulla", pero sólo en una ocasión. Supongo que no es tan natural, no?


En cambio es muy natural 



lupei said:


> Yo no soy nativa, pero lo más habitual según creo es "de niente", o en todo caso "è un piacere".


Sí, _di niente_ es muy habitual, pero _è un piacere_, se junta, generalmente a _prego_, _di niente_ o _di nulla_:

-Grazie
-Prego, è stato un piacere!


----------



## claudine2006

lupei said:


> Ciao!
> Yo había oido decir "de nulla", pero sólo en una ocasión. Supongo que no es tan natural, no?


Es bastante común anche "di nulla". Niente e nulla son sinónimos. 


jorgeluis_15 said:


> Muchas gracias,pero,¿crees que "piacere" es mejor?


No, da igual.


----------



## jorgeluis_15

claudine2006 said:


> Es bastante común anche "di nulla". Niente e nulla son sinónimos.
> 
> No, da igual.


 
Hola,me podrian ayudar a escribir esta palabra en italiano:nadie sabe lo que tiene hasta que lo pierde.
Y tambien quiero saber si lo siguiente es en italiano:si quid habbet.
gracias.


----------



## Gianma

Hola, puedes decir:nessuno è consapevole/si rende conto di ciò che ha finché non lo perde.

Otra frase no es italiana.

Adios.

_Gianma_


----------

